# More Flaming Gorge Kokanee



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I returned the other day from 5 great days of koke fishing at Flaming Gorge. The weather could not have been better, and the fishing was great as well. My grandparents came up, and my uncle brought his boat too. Between the two boats we really nailed the kokanee. It was also good to have so much family there, including neices, nephews, and cousins. We even did some tubing during the heat of the day.

Early was the key to good koke fishing. Best success was before 8 am. After that it slowed down considerably. But, we still picked up a few in the later morning. We were off of the water every day by 10 am. We also fished a few evenings and did pretty good then too. The kokes ranged between 2-4.5 lbs. We fished mostly north of Anvil, but our evening fishing was done in Linwood. Again, early was the key! The fishing was just as fast as its been all year... but, early is an absolute necessity! Most kokes were caught between 45-60 feet deep.

Best rigs continued to be Rocky Mt Tackle dodgers trailed by various lures. The best combo was a pink hyper dodger trailed by a pink uv hoochie. The nickel crushed glow worked great down deep, especially trailed by a pink double glow hoochie. Serpent spoons, RGT's, and Apexes also produced well. But, again, it was the hoochies that dominated. We put a little pro cure on them for better action.

Here are a few pics...

Wes with a limit of average kokes









Bridger with a nice one









Grandpa with kids


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice mess of fish. You sure have those Kokes figured out. Looks like all generations had a great time!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

As usually digi excellent report and intel for us, did you say to get out early for the kokes? :mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice kokes


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report.
We were fishing the Utah side last week.
The fishing was great up to as late as noon.
The Utah side fish are a little smaller but there are plenty of them right now.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice as always, keep the reports coming!! Have you had time to hit strawberry this year? I know Jared likes it up there but I think he waits till fall...


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't fished the berry since february. I love it up there, but the Gorge is just so good! Some friends of mine have done well this year on pink uv hoochies in the narrows. The berry can be great koke fishing... but, I can't get away from the bigger averages that we've been enjoying at the Gorge. If we get up there this year I'll be sure to post a report... but, most likely we'll continue to pound the Gorge until the bow hunt starts.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Digi-Troller said:


> I haven't fished the berry since february. I love it up there, but the Gorge is just so good! Some friends of mine have done well this year on pink uv hoochies in the narrows. The berry can be great koke fishing... but, I can't get away from the bigger averages that we've been enjoying at the Gorge. If we get up there this year I'll be sure to post a report... but, most likely we'll continue to pound the Gorge until the bow hunt starts.


Thank you sir. Have a good time up there and keep up the good work!!


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I do not have a boat, Are there any guide services that would get you into the salmon?.....a conoe on the gorge could be :shock:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice report Digi. I'm heading up at the end of the month. I have down riggers but I'm pretty new to trolling. what is a good speed for Kokes?


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

To answer a couple of questions... the best koke guide on the lake is Kyle Edwards of Conquest Expeditions. He can show you the ropes. http://www.conquestexpeditions.com

A good speed for kokanee? Anywhere from 1-3 mph will catch kokes, but my best speed range has always been between 1.6-2.2 mph. This year the closer to 1.8 mph we've been, the better the fishing.

Hope that helps. Feel free to send me a pm if you guys have any other questions.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kyle & Bruce are bolth studs! We went out in Kyles boat earlier this year it was slower but he worked his butt off to get us into some fish. The cinamon bread his wife makes is excellent as well!


----------

